# 7th Voyage of Sinbad



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

I recently finished this GeoMetric (previously released by Saturn Ltd.) "Battle of Colossa". I altered it to make it a little truer to the scene in the movie. I didn't include the "standing" cyclops, removed the dragon egg nest from the front of the base and added a nameplate I got from Headless Hearseman. I also sculpted a "collar"w/chain links on the dragon's neck.








Thanks!
Phil K


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

thats bad a$$!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You're certainly doing Harryhausen justice, Phil! Another winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Beautiful!!!* :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks great, very clean and excellent attention to details.:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

Wonderful. Love the customization.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. That's incredible. You've made it very true to the movie. What a great diorama. I like the subtle shading on the dragon along with the rest of the paintjob.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i have this kit built, infact i was in the pre-order for it, its HUGE!.. love the extra detail on the chain and collar!.. there is another version of the kit out now with just the dargon and the neck is slightly posed different with the collar and chain!...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, and a superb base too.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

That's too cool,really.:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very cool! I like this one a lot! Nice job all around!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, looks like it jumped right off the screen. Harryhausen wouod be proud of you.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Absolutely STUNNING! It's flawless..


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about this kit is that I don't have one.
What a terrific built up. Look at all the subtle shading - not only on the figures, but the base as well.
Just watched this movie the other night, and you've really nailed the feel.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome work Phil! Considering all the ridiculous drama I had to go through with the caster to get this kit out, I'm glad to finally see some cool paint-ups of it.

Vince


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a fantastic paint job on a fantastic sculpt. You really did the colors right and the shading and detailing on the entire model is beautiful. Definitely something Harryhausen would approve I am sure.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbsup:


----------

